# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания >  Конфигурация для агентства недвижимости

## Sam58

*
ВЕЧНЫЙ АРХИВ РЕЛИЗОВ, ВКЛЮЧАЯ ТЕКУЩИЕ ВЕРСИИ*
*
"ЭЛИАС: Аренда и управление недвижимостью для "1С:Бухгалтерия 8"
"ЭЛИАС: Аренда и управление недвижимостью для УПП 8"
"ЭЛИАС: Аренда и управление недвижимостью для "БГУ"
"ЭЛИАС: Риэлтор: Управление продажами недвижимости"
"'ЭЛИАС: Аренда и управление недвижимостью. Модуль для 1С:ERP"
"БИТ: Аренда"
"БИТ: Учет аренды"
*

----------

jukk (12.08.2019), root7 (12.03.2020)

----------


## bestship

> Может у кого есть. киньте если не жалко


для 8.0.16.2
RealEstate
http://turbo.to/vhesa9lzv44a.html

----------


## Sam58

спасибо, но если можно с открытым кодом

_Добавлено через 35 минут 40 секунд_
bestship а как выйти на разработчика? можно бы ее и купить

----------


## bestship

> спасибо, но если можно с открытым кодом
> 
> _Добавлено через 35 минут 40 секунд_
> bestship а как выйти на разработчика? можно бы ее и купить


Честно, даже не помню, т.к. давно смотрел ее.
А сейчас 8ки нет. Точнее есть 8.1.13.41, но нет работающего эмуля.
Если найдете эмуль, попробую установить и вспомнить и пароль и контакты автора.
Или может в сети есть ломалка-открывалка конфы, как на 7?

----------


## Sam58

> Честно, даже не помню, т.к. давно смотрел ее.
> А сейчас 8ки нет. Точнее есть 8.1.13.41, но нет работающего эмуля.
> Если найдете эмуль, попробую установить и вспомнить и пароль и контакты автора.
> Или может в сети есть ломалка-открывалка конфы, как на 7?



Уже нашел ломалку для нее. Работающий эмуль есть и платформа щас уже 8.1.15, если надо пиши, выложу куда-нибудь.

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 19 секунд_
а ломалка кстати вот тут http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?t=19276

----------


## bestship

> Уже нашел ломалку для нее. Работающий эмуль есть и платформа щас уже 8.1.15, если надо пиши, выложу куда-нибудь.
> 
> _Добавлено через 2 минуты 19 секунд_
> а ломалка кстати вот тут http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?t=19276


Ну рад, что хоть чуть,но помог :)))
Спасибо за ломалку-пригодится.
А 8115 и эмуль можно куда-нибудь скинуть - мучаюсь с 811341.
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## alexsmir

> А 8115 и эмуль можно куда-нибудь скинуть - мучаюсь с 811341.


здесь эмуль (работает с 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, с серверным вариантом не пробовал)
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showpost.php...&postcount=313

----------


## bestship

> здесь эмуль (работает с 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, с серверным вариантом не пробовал)
> http://forum.ruboard.ru/showpost.php...&postcount=313


У меня как раз, наверное, серверный вариант :(
Выдает ошибку
Но все равно спасибо.

----------


## alexsmir

> Выдает ошибку


это ошибка не платформы, а самой конфигурации квартплаты

----------


## bestship

> это ошибка не платформы, а самой конфигурации квартплаты


А у меня конфа не кварплаты.
И выскакивает на всех конфах :(

----------


## alexsmir

> И выскакивает на всех конфах


все равно компонента защиты - это специализированные конфигурации, сама платформа 8.1 должна работать, разверните релиз например бухгалтерии и попробуйте проверить.

----------


## reg12

файл удалили( буду признателен за перезаливку.

----------


## bestship

> файл удалили( буду признателен за перезаливку.


http://www.letitbit.tv/files/80376/realestate2b.exe

----------


## Nanavova

bestship, если осталась еще эта конфигурация, перезалейте, пожалуйста, еще раз)

---------- Post added at 21:42 ---------- Previous post was at 21:41 ----------




> http://www.letitbit.tv/files/80376/realestate2b.exe


bestship,если осталась она, залейте, пожалуйста, еще раз)

----------


## Ukei

> Может у кого есть. киньте если не жалко


 - *Конфигурация "ЭЛИАС: Аренда и управление недвижимостью для "1С:Бухгалтерия 8", релиз 3.0.28.7 от 15.01.2014*

 - *Конфигурация "ЭЛИАС: Аренда и управление недвижимостью для УПП 8", релиз 1.3.48.2 от 03.02.2014*

 - *Конфигурация "ЭЛИАС: Аренда и управление недвижимостью для "БГУ", релиз 2.0.19.2 от 18.02.2014*

----------

root7 (08.08.2019)

----------


## Olegator

Есть работающий эмуль?

---------- Post added at 15:39 ---------- Previous post was at 15:38 ----------

Есть работающий эмуль? Конфигурация "ЭЛИАС: Аренда и управление недвижимостью для УПП 8"

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ЭЛИАС: Риэлтор. Управление продажами недвижимости" для "Управление торговлей", релиз 11.4.2.109 от 16.01.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

root7 (08.08.2019)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ЭЛИАС: Риэлтор. Управление продажами недвижимости" для "УТ", релиз 11.4.3.126 от 04.04.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

root7 (08.08.2019)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ЭЛИАС: Риэлтор. Управление продажами недвижимости", релиз 11.4.3.144 от 07.05.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

root7 (08.08.2019)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ЭЛИАС: Аренда и управление недвижимостью для "1С:Бухгалтерия 8", релиз 3.0.66.22 от 09.07.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

root7 (08.08.2019)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ЭЛИАС: Аренда и управление недвижимостью для "Бухгалтерия 8", релиз 2.0.66.57 от 25.06.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ЭЛИАС: Аренда и управление недвижимостью для "Бухгалтерия 8", релиз 2.0.66.58 от 20.07.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ЭЛИАС: Аренда и управление недвижимостью для "Бухгалтерия 8", релиз 3.0.64.28 от 19.07.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

root7 (08.08.2019)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ЭЛИАС: Аренда и управление недвижимостью для "1С:Бухгалтерия 8", релиз 3.0.64.54 от 07.09.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

root7 (08.08.2019)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ЭЛИАС: Аренда и управление недвижимостью" для "1С:Бухгалтерия 8", релиз 2.0.66.63 от 25.10.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ЭЛИАС: Аренда и управление недвижимостью" для "1С:Бухгалтерия 8", релиз 3.0.65.84 от 17.10.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

root7 (08.08.2019)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ЭЛИАС: Аренда и управление недвижимостью для "1С:Бухгалтерия 8", релиз 2.0.66.64 от 08.11.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ЭЛИАС: Аренда и управление недвижимостью для "1С:Бухгалтерия 8", релиз 3.0.65.91 от 06.11.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

root7 (08.08.2019)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ЭЛИАС: Аренда и управление недвижимостью для "1С:Бухгалтерия 8", релиз 2.0.66.65 от 07.12.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ЭЛИАС: Аренда и управление недвижимостью для "1С:Бухгалтерия 8", релиз 3.0.67.67 от 24.01.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

root7 (08.08.2019)

----------


## kossmatiy

Выложите для УПП.

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ЭЛИАС: Аренда и управление недвижимостью для 1С:Бухгалтерия 8", релиз 2.0.66.75 от 05.04.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ЭЛИАС: Аренда и управление недвижимостью для 1С:Бухгалтерия 8", релиз 3.0.67.76 от 28.02.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ЭЛИАС: Аренда и управление недвижимостью для 1С:Бухгалтерия 8", релиз 3.0.68.58 от 06.03.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ЭЛИАС: Аренда и управление недвижимостью для 1С:Бухгалтерия 8", релиз 3.0.69.35 от 02.04.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

root7 (08.08.2019)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ЭЛИАС: Аренда и управление недвижимостью для "1С:Бухгалтерия 8", релиз 2.0.66.77 от 26.04.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ЭЛИАС: Аренда и управление недвижимостью для "1С:Бухгалтерия 8", релиз 3.0.70.33 от 18.04.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ЭЛИАС: Аренда и управление недвижимостью для "1С:Бухгалтерия 8", релиз 3.0.70.39 от 25.04.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

badhed (01.03.2021), root7 (08.08.2019)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ЭЛИАС: Аренда и управление недвижимостью для "1С:Бухгалтерия 8", релиз 3.0.70.61 от 13.06.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ЭЛИАС: Аренда и управление недвижимостью для "1С:Бухгалтерия 8", релиз 3.0.71.83 от 12.07.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

root7 (08.08.2019)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ЭЛИАС: Аренда и управление недвижимостью для "1С:Бухгалтерия 8", релиз 3.0.72.60 от 02.09.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

nick-2002 (04.09.2020), root7 (29.09.2019)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "БИТ: Учет аренды", релиз 1.2.47.30*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "БИТ: Аренда", релиз 3.0.2.86*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "БИТ: Аренда", релиз 3.0.2.87*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "БИТ: Аренда", релиз 3.0.2.88*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "БИТ: Аренда", релиз 3.0.2.89*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

root7 (29.09.2019)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ЭЛИАС: Аренда и управление недвижимостью. Модуль для 1С:ERP", релиз 2.4.8.73 от 20.06.2019*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

root7 (22.10.2019)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "БИТ: Аренда", релиз 3.0.2.90*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "БИТ: Аренда", релиз 3.0.2.91*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

root7 (12.03.2020)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ЭЛИАС: Аренда и управление недвижимостью для "1С:Бухгалтерия 8", релиз 3.0.72.72 от 23.09.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ЭЛИАС: Аренда и управление недвижимостью для "1С:Бухгалтерия 8", релиз 3.0.74.51 от 27.11.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "БИТ: Учет аренды", релиз 1.2.47.34*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "БИТ: Учет аренды", релиз 1.2.47.35*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------


## bratbik

Здравствуйте. По возможности выложите конфигурацию - "ЭЛИАС: Аренда и управление недвижимостью для "1С:Бухгалтерия 8", *релиз 3.0.75.70*

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ЭЛИАС: Аренда и управление недвижимостью для "1С:Бухгалтерия 8", релиз 2.0.66.90 от 04.01.2020*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ЭЛИАС: Аренда и управление недвижимостью для "1С:Бухгалтерия 8", релиз 3.0.75.58 от 15.01.2020*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

AHDRUXA (14.04.2020), BbI@ (12.03.2020), zauriko (28.10.2020)

----------


## SemLis

Здравствуйте. Поделитесь пожалуйста Конфигурацией "Аренда и управление недвижимостью" для "1С:Управление производственным предприятием 8" по ссылке в шапке нет файла. Заранее спасибо

----------


## funtam

Добрый день! Нужна свежая БИТ Аренда. Пожалуйста!

----------

DaMirka (26.04.2022)

----------


## Maksim1984

Добрый день, а можно свежую "Конфигурация "ЭЛИАС: Аренда и управление недвижимостью. Модуль для 1С:ERP""

----------

